# Richard Burns Rally Empfehlenswerte Mods



## turbosnake (8. Mai 2015)

Moin,
ich bin durch das neue DiRT an meine älteren Rally Spiele erinnert wurden, darunter ist auch RBR.
Allerdings soll das Fahrverhalten dort sogar zu realistisch sein,  auch deshalb bin ich auf der Suche nach Mods.
Weitere Fahrzeug und auch eine Anpassung an Wide Scrren wären gut.

Also was gibt es alles gutes?


----------



## ak1504 (10. Mai 2015)

Hier > Real Rally ? DOWNLOAD REAL RALLY 2015

Videos dazu > Youtube




> Beide Datein da runterladen . Die erste  installieren dann die gosse in den Realrallye Ordner schieben iúnd den  Realrallye manager starten . Dann entpackt die 7za .exe die Dateien .  Achtung dauert aber verdammt lang
> Hier ein Video aber auf Italienisch . Man versteht aber was er meint
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8i_BRW4dkDU


----------

